# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014

## ipex

chia actualizada.jpg  III  ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014   Universidad Nacional la Agraria la Molina- Sala de Iidiomas- Día: Sábado 26 de abril info@ipexperu.org Telf. 639-7172 / 9963-99096 / 9977-81852   Programa del curso: III Curso de especialización en Chía de exportaciónTemas similares: Especialización: GRANADILLA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2013 III SEMINARIUM: AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2013 Agronegocios de chia 農業綜合企業的嘉 Agribusiness of chia Especialización: AGUAYMANTO DE EXPORTACIÓN 2013 Especialización en Granada Wonderful de Exportacion

----------


## olga_luna

buenos dias, quisiera saber si hay otro curso de como exportar chia

----------


## ipex

Saludos y señalarle que en el curso se incluye costos y procedimiento para exportar chia este sábado 14 en la Universidad Agraria sala de Idiomas se desarrollara el curso de 10 de la mañana. Iv especialización de chía
atentamente
Srta
Patricia Urrutia Ramirez
Asistente de Marketing
Tel: 63971772   cel 996399096
Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores

----------

